# Neuer Mainboard Kühler für XFX nForce 790i Ultra 3-Way-SLI



## lordiyodi (12. Oktober 2009)

*Neuer Mainboard Kühler für XFX nForce 790i Ultra 3-Way-SLI*

Wir ihr schon seht suche ich dringend einen anderen Mainboard Kühler ich kann und will den Standart Kühler nicht Verbauen der bei der XFX nForce 790i Ultra 3-Way-SLI mit dabei ist. 

Er ist einfach viel zu laut es ist unerträglich wie dieser Lüfter rattert. Ich hab ihn nun ausgebaut und mein Mainboard wird Passiv gekühlt kommt aber auf 60°c bis 65°c bei last, das ist viel zu Warm.  Im idle bewegt sich, das Ganze bei 33°c .Bei den Angaben handelt es sich um die Mainboard Cpu.

Das Erklärt auch bestimmt meine Freezes die ich gelegentlich habe. 

Ich suche einen Alternativen Lüfter.

Hier ist ein Link wer das Mainboard nicht kennt.
Test: Nvidia nForce 790i Ultra SLI (Seite 3) - 18.03.2008 - ComputerBase


Und hier ist ein Bild von dem Übeltäter 
Bild nForce 790i Ultra SLI Northbridgelüfter (16/33) - ComputerBase


----------



## OsiRis (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mainboard Kühler für XFX nForce 790i Ultra 3-Way-SLI*

wie groß ist denn der alte?


----------



## norse (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mainboard Kühler für XFX nForce 790i Ultra 3-Way-SLI*

Versuch doch einen 60-80mm Lüfter mit Kabelbinder zu montieren, ich hab auf mien 780i (fast gleich) einen von noiseblocker genommen, wunderschön unhörbar und der Chip ist auch kühler


----------



## lordiyodi (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mainboard Kühler für XFX nForce 790i Ultra 3-Way-SLI*

Ein Kabelbinder ? Bist du dir da ganz sicher ? 

Das stört doch den Luftstrom ?

Hmm aber die Idee hört sich gut an  

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Lüfter - Scythe Mini Kaze 4cm

Was haltet ihr von dem hier ?


----------



## norse (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mainboard Kühler für XFX nForce 790i Ultra 3-Way-SLI*

ne du kommt da mal nicht mit sowas kleinem, der ist genausolaut bzw lauter und bringt weniger.
nimm wenigstens einen 60mm Lüfter, kleiner würd ich nicht machen!

Kabelbinder einfach durch die löcher, wo eig die schrauben hinkommen und schon passt das  da stört nichts dem Luftstrom


----------



## lordiyodi (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mainboard Kühler für XFX nForce 790i Ultra 3-Way-SLI*

Hmm wenn du das sagst dann trau ich dir mal  wenn nicht kommt die Rechnung zu dir ja ?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mainboard Kühler für XFX nForce 790i Ultra 3-Way-SLI*

Wie wäre es denn mal mit (nur wenn du dir das trauchst!) denn kühler runter und dann die WLP austauschst du und dann noch mal teste.

Dann noch mal testen. Wenn es immer noch zu hoch ist würde ich eine Neuen Lüfter brauch hauchen.
Sonst erst mal das testen !


----------



## lordiyodi (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mainboard Kühler für XFX nForce 790i Ultra 3-Way-SLI*

Das währe auch eine idee hmm naja ich hab jetzt diesen kleinen Mini Kühler bestellt ich teste den einfach mal für das Erste. Ich hab noch Wärmeleitpaste da von Artic Silver aber das ist noch die Erste Revision also noch aus Athlon Zeiten  ist die noch zu gebrauchen ?


----------



## norse (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mainboard Kühler für XFX nForce 790i Ultra 3-Way-SLI*

omg zu gebrauchen evtl aber eine verbesserung, neee

welchen kleinen minilüfter, der 4cm? =(


----------



## lordiyodi (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mainboard Kühler für XFX nForce 790i Ultra 3-Way-SLI*

Ich bin etwas irriert du meintest doch sicher einen 80x80x25 mm Lüfter Norse oder ? 

Das ist ja kein Problem den KLeinen behalte ich einfach und nutze den für die Festplatte  als Kühlung.

Aber Norse die Noiseblocker Kühler haben jetzt nicht so Mega Kunden Bewertungen bekommen bei Alternate.

Ich neige eher zu dem hier ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Lüfter - Cooler Master Ultra Silent Fan SAF-S84-E1

und dem hier
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - CPU - Zubehör - Papst 8412/NGLLE

und der hier 
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc..._8cm/161137/?cmd=showRatings&page=1#tabberBox

und zu guter letzt 

http://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&ArtNr=13468

kann mich nicht entscheiden ^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mainboard Kühler für XFX nForce 790i Ultra 3-Way-SLI*

Wie wäre es denn mit dem ?
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XM1 - 40mm

Ich kann dir auch denn ans Herz legen http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...iet-Luefter-Silent-Wings-USC-80mm::12868.html

Aber ich würde den Kaufen der mit der beste ist !!!
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ultiframe-S-Series-MF8-S3-HS-80mm::11331.html


----------



## lordiyodi (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mainboard Kühler für XFX nForce 790i Ultra 3-Way-SLI*

Da ist der Airflow viel zu schlecht. So ein 80x80x25 mm macht schon mehr sinn. Weil ich ja mit dem gleichzeitig die Cpu mitkühlen würde, das trifft sich eh gut dann. Norse hat da schon nicht unrecht.


----------



## norse (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mainboard Kühler für XFX nForce 790i Ultra 3-Way-SLI*

ich würde entweder einen von den Noiseblocker nehmen, wunderbar leise! oder den Be Quiet, der ist auch schön leise.

die anderen naja...sind halt lüfter aber leise eher weniger 

und ja 80mm sollten es sein, nich mehr aber auh nicht weniger 

lg
norse


----------



## lordiyodi (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mainboard Kühler für XFX nForce 790i Ultra 3-Way-SLI*

So ich hab mir jetzt den hier bestellt

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - CPU - Zubehör - be quiet! Silent Wings USC 


Der scheint wirklich Super zu sein danke für den Tipp. Ich berichte über die Temps sobald ich den habe.


----------



## norse (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mainboard Kühler für XFX nForce 790i Ultra 3-Way-SLI*

dann viel spaß damit  ich denke es wird etwas bringen. erwarte keine wunder, aber du wirst schon was merken


----------



## lordiyodi (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mainboard Kühler für XFX nForce 790i Ultra 3-Way-SLI*



norse schrieb:


> dann viel spaß damit  ich denke es wird etwas bringen. erwarte keine wunder, aber du wirst schon was merken





Also ich hab jetzt mal alles angeschlossen und bin begeistert das Teil macht fast 14°c aus das ist Wahnsinn. Ich hab auch einen neuen Cpu Kühler drauf gemacht den Artic Cooling freezer 7 pro der Kühlt auch schön das Mainboard mit anscheinend. 

Hammer und danke für den Tipp NORSE
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...er_7_Pro/125315/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=CPU&l2=Kühler 
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...er_7_Pro/125315/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=CPU&l2=Kühler


----------



## norse (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neuer Mainboard Kühler für XFX nForce 790i Ultra 3-Way-SLI*

Na das freut mich  immer wieder gerne, ich hatte ja genau die selben Probleme mit meinem Board  also passt das schon^^


----------

